# onhebbelijkheid



## Chimel

Dag allemaal!

In een vragenlijst voor een evaluatiegsprek luidt een vraag: "Wat zijn je onhebbelijkheden?"

Is dit een normaal gebruik van dit woord? In mijn woordenboek wordt _onhebbelijkheid_ door _grossièreté_ vertaald, dus grofheid, ruwheid, maar dat gaat hier niet.

Ik neem aan dat de betekenis eeder_ gebrekken_ is? Of begrijpen jullie dit anders?


----------



## Peterdg

In deze context begrijp ik het als "minder goede karaktereigenschappen".


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Peter! 

Is dit een interpretatie ifv de context of een normaal gebruik van dit woord?


----------



## Peterdg

Het is een van de mogelijkheden en zeker niet ongebruikelijk in deze betekenis.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ja, maar het hoeft niet per se een karaktertrek te zijn, het kan ook om een vervelende gewoonte gaan. Uit je neus vreten is een onhebbelijkheid, maar geen karaktertrek als zodanig.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans Molenslag said:


> Ja, maar het hoeft niet per se een karaktertrek te zijn, het kan ook om een vervelende gewoonte gaan. Uit je neus vreten is een onhebbelijkheid, maar geen karaktertrek als zodanig.


Ik had misschien beter "minder goede eigenschappen" gezegd.

PS. Maar ik vind wel de vertaling die van Dale Nederlands-Frans geeft van "onhebbelijkheid" (zie eerste post van Chimel) veel te negatief. Wat vind jij ervan?


----------



## eno2

Onhebbelijkheden  is wel erg pejoratief.
Voor de vuist weg zou ik zeggen: onheuse gewoontes, onaangename gewoontes, vervelende gewoontes.
Bijvoorbeeld de mensen nooit laten uitspreken, confrontationeel zijn  (querulant), mensen afbreken, uit de hoogte doen, bazig zijn etc  een kort lontje hebben, nooit tevreden zijn
De slimste, de beste de sterkste willen zijn, nooit van ophouden weten etc. 
De  ongeschreven sociale codes niet volgen. 
Altijd op de mensen hun kap zitten. Neuspeuteren in het publiek. Je voorkomen verwaarlozen. 

In een sollicitatiecontext kan je er bedenken die positieve kanten hebben voor een bedrijf. Perfectionist zijn bijvoorbeeld. Geobsedeerd zijn door orde, netheid en properheid (smetvrees is OK voor een schoonmaakbedrijf).

DVD online zegt:


> Onhebbelijk:
> onaangenaam jegens anderen, tevens met gedachte aan ongepastheid= onvriendelijk
> onhebbelijk gedrag •dat vind ik onhebbelijk •die man is altijd onhebbelijk •zich onhebbelijk gedragen



Hebbelijk is fatsoenlijk. Dus je zou kunnen zeggen dat onhebbelijk onfatsoenlijk is.



Chimel said:


> _ gebrekken_



Het meervoud is: gebreken.
Gebreken ja. Ondeugden, fouten.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> ik vind wel de vertaling die van Dale Nederlands-Frans geeft van "onhebbelijkheid" (zie eerste post van Chimel) veel te negatief.


Misschien zijn er contexten waarin _onhebbelijkheid_ wel degelijk met _grossièreté_ kan worden vertaald. Mijn actieve beheersing van het Frans schiet te kort om dat goed te kunnen beoordelen. Maar ik ken _onhebbelijkheid_ inderdaad vooral als een vervelende eigenschap of gewoonte waar anderen zich aan ergeren. Geen reden voor ontslag, maar wel voer voor geniepige opmerkingen of geroddel bij de koffieautomaat, zeg maar.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt allemaal !


----------



## eno2

Keiharde empathielozen  kunnen het ver schoppen in de politiek en in het management en de leiding van eerder wild -kapitalistische bedrijven. Ik zou het bezit van dat soort onhebbelijkheid dus vermelden in een sollicitatiegesprek, zeker wanneer aangespoord daartoe.

Voorbeeld: Lidl Spanje  ontslaat een werkneemster met twee  kinderen met hartziektes, de dag nadat ze een gereduceerde werkdag vroeg om hen beter te kunnen verzorgen.

Bij het nemen van dergelijke beslissingen heb je directeurs in het bezit van dat soort onhebbelijkheden hard nodig.


----------

